
A brief romantic encounter at UC-Davis triggered an absurd Title IX process - jseliger
https://reason.com/blog/2018/10/09/uc-davis-title-ix-me-too-sex-hook-up
======
creep
I'm glad this is finally being talked about more openly. Most of the stuff
I've seen regarding issues of false accusations comes from MRAs and the like.
And while I don't see an issue with MRAs as a rule, the general public seems
to take issue which means that most of the discussion coming from men's rights
forums isn't taken seriously.

I've been nervous about this issue since the #metoo movement and "believe the
victim" slogans first started making rounds. As a female who has been
assaulted and violated sexually at various points in my life, my instinct is
to support believing the victim because had I been believed, I would have gone
through far less pain. But that's the problem. It seems like a good idea,
especially to people like me who have experienced sexual violence, but it is
_not at all a good idea_. You cannot sacrifice innocent lives to make sure
that every victim has justice. That's not justice!

We face a really difficult obstacle right now. Many victims do not have proof
that they were assaulted, especially if they were not penetrated or also
physically assaulted, which means that many victims will never get justice if
we do not automatically believe them. That's uncomfortable and painful, but
that's an issue we have to sort out while also understanding that our axiom
"innocent until proven guilty" is an axiom that _also_ prevents abuse.

~~~
throwaway5250
Thank you for posting this.

I've never been assaulted, but I've been on the receiving end of some really
shitty behavior. I won't deny spending a lot of time wishing vengeance. But I
also think that if the cost for it were harm to innocent bystanders, that cost
would be too much. It seems to simply be a burden that we have to carry.

------
gammateam
hm, although our opinion is framed by the way the article is written, compared
to the information the faculty unilaterally received, I would say that the
accused was a victim here

I think saying "don't blame the victim" would refer to all parties involved
and becomes a matter of perspective in a circumstance where there is always
someone to blame, so perhaps that should be rephrased as "don't blame the
accuser"?

------
anon7429
Never. Trust. A. Woman.

Period.

It ain't worth it.

~~~
dang
We've banned this account. Would you please not create accounts to break the
site guidelines with?

